# 30 b 300 watt trans former



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This what did to my transformer last night doing things on my layout adding thing rearanging etc etc forgot it was on with handle down started to smoke let it cool down cleaned it turns on but i can smell that burn smell and makes noise going to the hobby shop today he has a 19 0r 18 b daul trans 190 watt iam so pissed .


----------



## breckheart (Mar 29, 2021)

I just bought a 300 watt 120 to 12 volt transformer. So far I’ve set up about 20 lights for a total of 100 watts on 12/2 wire. The run is about 110 feet long and the voltage reads 11.4 at the end of the line... I had the lights on for about 5-6 hours and the transformer is extremely hot to the touch. So much so that I couldn’t keep my hand on the box for too long. Kodi nox Is this normal? I’m afraid to mount this on my house or near any plants.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

No its not normal might be no good i had one for a year and one day it just started to smoke it was toast. What i do and some of the other guys do i buy smaller transformers and use them for lights and accesseries.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, the winding shown in your post from two months back is seriously scorched. Even with the handle down there had to be a load connected to the variable post greater than 10A to cause that damage. Just leaving the handle won should not cause winding damage.
Regarding the outside landscape light transformer, it sounds like something is wrong. Even if all the 20 lights were the standard 8W size that is still only 160W on a 300W transformer. I have long since tossed all my halogen landscape lights and installed new LED lighting.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have started doing that to when i took my old 30 b too the hobby shop the person who owned it before me put a new cord 3 prong and the guy at the hobby shop said it wasnt wired right he did not have the white wire conected at all. Didnt know much about them know i have read up on them plus the info u guys gave me. Ok thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder what the hobby shop guy meant about the white wire. In a 3 prong plug there are three wires, the white and black connect to the blades and the green wire connects to the ground pin. It is unnecessary and annoying to have a three prong plug on a Gilbert transformer. There is no safety benefit as the transformers are made, and since the primary winding direction on the core can be different for different models of Gilbert transformers it becomes impossible to phase multiple transformers on a layout. Just replace the plug and cord with a new unpolarized two wire plug. I like the ones made for home irons, they are durable and super flexible.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

white wire was not connnected at all the guy haff assed it and probably why it cooked and the breaker didnt work wish i took a picture of how it was wired the toggle swtich was wired wrong i think he said. i had it for a year and it ran fine and then just started to smoke. live and learn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can always look for a modern circuit breaker or at least install a 10 amp fuse in line to test things out. An automotive fuse would work.

When I have power I have a red RR lantern lit up. A power bar comes in handy in controlling on/off.

Your rollers look good!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks i bought a 350 watt while back it has a breaker for each side and a on off switch each side.


----------

